# Insurance



## bigphil2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wondering what sort of premiums those with imports in the UK are paying.
Getting quoted £3k plus £5k excess, based on 53 years old, no convictions and no accidents SR7 postcode.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

try direct line, confused.com and moneysupermarket.com........i'd be willing to bet that (assuming you haven't just passed your driving test at 53  ) you will get a much much cheaper quote than that. let me know how you get on, Andrew


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a insurance section that more people read, worth posting it there


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

It's not an import , but privilege sorted me for less than £800 for a 55yr old SR2 postcode


----------



## Tim 29 (Jun 10, 2009)

*insurance*

Im 40 and i paid £550 no convictions,with direct line!!


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Eric Laybourne said:


> It's not an import , but privilege sorted me for less than £800 for a 55yr old SR2 postcode


For as more mature gentlemen  I found Saga (over 50s only) the best @ £570.00 (No Tracker needed)


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



Real Thing said:


> For as more mature gentlemen  I found Saga (over 50s only) the best @ £570.00 (No Tracker needed)


what about a-plan ?


----------

